# A French Motorhomers impressions of Scotland



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just came across this interesting site.

I've read the Scotland 1998 diary - they've been to quite a few areas of Scotland I'm not familiar with!

You may have to translate it via google or suchlike, but it's a great read. The bits lost in translation are very amusing!

here


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

translation if it works ? :roll:

Edit ..... Well it does for me

anyone else or have I


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> translation if it works ? :roll:
> 
> Edit ..... Well it does for me
> 
> anyone else or have I


Works for me too.

I've just started using Windows 7 and it seems to automatically know that I want sites translated into English.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm on 7 too but changed to firefox as I get frequent blue screens with IE. So I just got the babelfish addon and translated it online to create the link 8)

Scotland 1994


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Very interesting blog. I will read more tomorrow.

The page called "VOLS et autres incivilités en camping-car" is a collection of stories of break-ins, thefts and (even attempted armed robberies) suffered by other French Mhers in various locations and countries. A cracking read. Lessons there for everybody.

[NB - No reports of any break-ins or thefts involving alleged gassing of the occupants. Never mind - it's probably just a British obsession.]

SD


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Impressions of Scotland from Italy*

 Buon giorno tutti,
since you all seem to have good translation facilities, perhaps you might also like to have a look at
www.camperonline.it

Many Italian motorhomers visit Scotland, mainly in August of course, and 98% of them have very positive views. There is one intrepid chap who went in December, and got a hilarious photo of 'what's under the kilt' somewhere in the Highlands.
You need to look in the section 'Diario di bordo'

saluti,
eddied


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

Re "[NB - No reports of any break-ins or thefts involving alleged gassing of the occupants. Never mind - it's probably just a British obsession.] "

On the very first report - August 2007, highway near Lyon, "we were gassed and our lock was hooked"

So they may be as obsessed as the British.


----------

